# andare a/sul/in cammello



## Tez_ja

Salve,
 qualcuno può spiegarmi esattamente come si dice:

 Andare "A" cammello o "SUL" cammello?


----------



## tie-break

Io dico sono andato sul cammello  
a cammello...non penso, ma sentiamo gli altri.


----------



## Tez_ja

tie-break said:


> Io dico sono andato sul cammello [...] ma sentiamo gli altri.


 
 Aspettiamo ancora un po'.

 Grazie.


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io dico "andare sul cammello".
E "andare in cammello" secondo gli italofoni si può dire??


----------



## valy822

Concordo con Stefano ed Irene...ho sempre detto e sentito dire solo _sul_ _cammello_...ma chissà se anche su questo dilemma ci sarà qualcuno in grado di fornirci una regola chiarificatrice...


----------



## Necsus

Non so, in alternativa... 'a dorso di cammello' (o 'a gobbe')? Mah...
Le regole sembrano non essere particolarmente apprezzate, ultimamente...


----------



## giovannino

La cosa buffa è che si può dire anche "a cavallo di un cammello"


----------



## irene.acler

Eheheh, hai ragione giovannino!


----------



## rocamadour

irene.acler said:


> Anch'io dico "andare sul cammello".
> E "andare in cammello" secondo gli italofoni si può dire??


 
Forse andare "sul cammello" si usa più per dare l'idea di salirci sopra, di provare ad a fare un giretto sull'animale in questione ("roba" da turisti, per intenderci). Invece per un tragitto vero e proprio io probabilmente userei "in cammello", come suggerisce irene. Per esempio:
- Abbiamo attraversato una parte del deserto in cammello
- Hanno raggiunto l'oasi in cammello

A dorso (o a gobbe ) di cammello mi sembra un bell'escamotage, Necsus!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, nei tuoi esempi, rocamadour, direi che "in cammello" è perfetto.


----------



## SunDraw

Direi che è "a cavallo" ad essere un modo di dire, una particolarità.
Anche per usi figurati ("a cavallo di Otto e Novecento").

E così lo sono, specifici per le cavalcature, "a dorso di (senza articolo)" e "in groppa a" (questo estensibile ad ogni mezzo "inforcabile", ma non più molto usato).

D'altronde in considerazione del "mezzo" _*in*_ _uso_, si può dire in generale "in (senza articolo)":
"Ho fatto il viaggio in auto, in carrozza, in nave, in bicicletta...".

Tanto più se l'immagine è quella di una cabina _dentro cui_ ci si posiziona.

Ma se l'immagine richiama una posizione soprastante, o se si sta intendendo un "montare", ovvero non ci si entra proprio, od infine si tratta di animali, cui viene tradizionalmente riconosciuta una certa specificità, allora può diventare via via preponderante specificare il "su".

"Ho trovato questa sciarpa in treno / nel treno / sul treno".
"Va pedalando sulla sua bici" 
"Trasporto su gomma"

"Viaggiare in cammello (inteso come mezzo)"
"Viaggiare su cammelli (intesi come individui)"

Ma meglio, appunto, "a dorso di cammello".

PS: Non mi piace il valore _strumentale_ che la grammatica dà a quell'*a* di "a cavallo" "a piedi" "fatto a mano"..., io lo vedrei sempre e comunque _modale _("cavalcare a pelo"), sarà che mi piace così tanto il francese "à la mode de/du"...


----------



## valy822

Necsus said:


> Non so, in alternativa... 'a dorso di cammello' (o 'a gobbe')? Mah...
> Le regole sembrano non essere particolarmente apprezzate, ultimamente...


 
Io adoro le tue regole!!! 



> -Abbiamo attraversato una parte del deserto in cammello
> - Hanno raggiunto l'oasi in cammello


 
Ottimi esempi rocamadour per spiegare che anche _in cammello_ è possibile.


----------



## Helevorn

Mi sembra che dire "in cammello" sia come paragonare l'animale a un oggetto.. io dico "sul"


----------



## Necsus

valy822 said:
			
		

> Io adoro le tue regole!!!
> Grazie, Valentina. Forse replicherò qui un certo thread...


Ma non dimentichiamo il celeberrimo Carosone di "Comme si' bello *a cavallo* a 'stu cammello c' 'o binocolo a tracolla, c' 'o turbante e 'o narghilè"!


----------



## Tez_ja

Necsus said:


> Ma non dimentichiamo il celeberrimo Carosone di "Comme si' bello *a cavallo* a 'stu cammello c' 'o binocolo a tracolla, c' 'o turbante e 'o narghilè"!


 
 Siete meravigliosi.


----------



## bubu7

Helevorn said:


> Mi sembra che dire "in cammello" sia come paragonare l'animale a un oggetto...


Sono d'accordo.
_In cammello_ mi sembra particolarmente brutto, anche se non si possono escludere usi estensivi della locuzione legati all'idea di _mezzo di locomozione_.
Nessuno direbbe (spero): _Ho raggiunto la fattoria *in cavallo*._
Non sembrano esserci occorrenze delle espressioni _in cammello, in mulo, in asino, in cavallo _[di quest'ultima, una sola in Goldoni] nella nostra tradizione letteraria (fonte: base dati della _Letteratura italiana Zanichelli_, versione 4.0).


----------

